# New Software



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I notice that my 211 recently got a new software download, 5.24, any one know what it was suppose to fix or do?


----------



## mesalum (Jan 29, 2009)

I noticed this too. Now when I watch some DVR'ed programs my VIP211 freezes and reboots (I have a VIP211 with a 750gb Western Digital USB drive connected.) Most notably when I watch DVR'ed episodes of Amazing Race. So far that is the only show that is freezing and rebooting the VIP211. Is there a way to roll back to previous software?

I called tech support and they suggested unplugging the VIP211 for longer than 15 minutes so it can "cool" off. Or I could request a replacement VIP211. Apparently there is a known problem. I am waiting for the new VIP 211 to arrive. While waiting for the new VIP211 to arrive I tried the unplugging. It appears to work until the VIP211 gets hot again.

So again. Is there a way to roll back to last known software revision?

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mesalum said:


> It appears to work until the VIP211 gets hot again.


What manner of blast furnace do you have the ViP211 installed in?

1. On top of everything and out in the open

2. In a rather tight shelf with open back

3. I covered over all the vents with duct tape and stuck a #2 wooden pencil in the fan


----------



## mesalum (Jan 29, 2009)

I have two VIP211's. One in living room, one in master bedroom. Both are experiencing the same problem. The living room box is in an enclosure by itself with 8 inches above and on the sides, the front open and nothing stacked on it. The bedroom is on top of the dresser by itself.

Why would this happen only with DVR'ed Amazing Race episodes and not others?

UPDATE: It's not just Amazing Race. It's happened now with a recorded episode of Law & Order.


----------

